# My First Road Bike



## uwwmatt (Jun 11, 2009)

I picked up my first road bike today. I know there are better bikes out there, but this seemed like a good deal to me, and I was tired of shopping around. I bought it used from a guy off craigslist. The original owner bought it last season and only road it a few time (it has less then 70 miles on it). This year because of the economy he was forced to sell it. He also gave me a brand new lock, lights, pump, and chain oil.


----------



## MakeMake (Jul 30, 2009)

good looking bike, i also got a fuji for my first bike. no complaints here.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

i also got a fuji for my first bike...

i'll leave it at that.


----------

